# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Հակասերիալական ակցիա

## Cannibal

Բարի օր սաղին.Ժողովուրդ ըստ ինձ արդեն ժամանակը եկավ:Պետք ա հակասերիալական ակցիա կազմակերպել:Ետի վերաբերվում ա հայկական,բրազիլական,մեքսիկական և այլ սերիալներին:Հերիք եղավ բոլ եղավ:Արդեն նադայլ են արել:Մարդկանց են բթացնում մեկել խլում են մարդու համար ամենաթանկ բանը` ժամանակը:Ժամանակ կար անընդհատ ցույց էին տալիս մենակ են բրազիլական ու մեքսիկական սերիալները:Սկզբում լավ նայվում էր բայց ամեն ինչին չափ ու սահման կա.Հետո ել սկսեցին ես հայկական սերիալներ նկարելը որոնց մեջ նույնիսկ կային այնպիսի սերիալներ որոնք ավելի վատն էին քան թե բրազիլական ու մեքսիկական սերիալները:Հիմա էլ ետ ձև սերիալներ կան: Օտարերկյա սերիալները արդեն հայաստանից կամաց կամաց դուրս են գալիս ու երբ դուրս գան պրծնեն կսկսվի նոր հայկական սերիալների նկարահանումները որը ըստ ինձ կբերի վատ հետևանքների:

Ես ակցիան չի վերաբերվում Լօսթ,Փախուստ Բանտից և նմանատիպ սերիալներին քանի որ եսպիսի սերիալներ իսկականից արժի նայել.

Վոոբշեմ սկզբնական առաջարկս նայեք թե ինչ ա:Ես թեմայում եկեք ընտրենք ամենաանմակարդակ հայկական և այլ արտադրության սերիալները ու ետ հեռուստատեսությանը,որը ցույց է տալիս այդ սերիալը, մասսայական մեր իսկական մեյլերից բողոքի նամակ ուղարկենք:Եթե սա չօգնի արդեն սկսենք ուրիշ ձևեր ման գալ:
Դ
եռ առաջ չընկնեմ:Սպասում եմ ձեր առաջարկներին:

Եթե դուք գրանցված եք այլ հայկական ֆոռումներում ապա խնդրում եմ նույն այս թեման բացեք այդ ֆոռումներում:

----------


## Lion

Հաջողություն Ձեզ - հոգով ու սրտով դեմ եմ մեքսիկա-բրազիլա-կոլումբիա-արգենտինա-եսիմինչական ԱՊՈՒՇՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻՆ :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ես որ տանել չեմ կարողանում "Խորխե-Լուիս"-ատիպ սերալները   :Angry2: 

Բայց չեմ հասկանում, մարդիկ նայում են, TV-ները ցույց են տալիս, ում դուրն էլ չի գալիս չի նայում: Էդտեղ ինչ ակցիա անելու բան կա?  :Think:

----------


## Grieg

> Բայց չեմ հասկանում, մարդիկ նայում են, TV-ները ցույց են տալիս, ում դուրն էլ չի գալիս չի նայում: Էդտեղ ինչ ակցիա անելու բան կա?


ոչ միշտ օրինակ գիշերօթիկներում մեծ քանակի երեխանի լցնում են մի փոքր սենյակ, հեռուստացույցը միացնում են,դուռը փակում են բանալիով և  այդպես ժամերով թողնում են այնտեղ և հեռուստացույի նյութը լրիվ գլխներնա մտնում..
դրա համար օրինակ իրանց համար հայկական երգը դա էստրադա/ռաբիս նա իրենց տափակ հիպնոզացնող բթացնող և անմակարդակ տեքստերով և կլիպերով

----------


## Cannibal

> Բայց չեմ հասկանում, մարդիկ նայում են, TV-ները ցույց են տալիս, ում դուրն էլ չի գալիս չի նայում: Էդտեղ ինչ ակցիա անելու բան կա?


վեցից հետո վաբշե սերիալ չլինի շատ լավ կլինի:Բայց սաղ իրանց սերիալները դնում են գիշերվա ժամերին

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Քո կարծիքով, եթե ինչ-որ ակցիա անենք վիճակը գիշերօթիկում կփոխվի?  :Think: 
Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> վեցից հետո վաբշե սերիալ չլինի շատ լավ կլինի:Բայց սաղ իրանց սերիալները դնում են գիշերվա ժամերին


Ասածս էն էր, որ եթե էդ ժամերին դնում են, ուրեմն նայողներ կան, հակառակ դեպքում անիմաստ եթեր չէին վատնի /չնայած սերիալը հենց եթեր վատնելա  :LOL:  /

Եթե նայողներ կան, TV-ով էլ դնում են, ինչի պիտի օրենք հանեն, որ 6-ից հետո չնայեն?   :Xeloq:

----------


## Grieg

> Քո կարծիքով, եթե ինչ-որ ակցիա անենք վիճակը գիշերօթիկում կփոխվի? 
> Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս...


չանելուց հաստատ չի փոխվի ;-)




> Ասածս էն էր, որ եթե էդ ժամերին դնում են, ուրեմն նայողներ կան, հակառակ դեպքում անիմաստ եթեր չէին վատնի /չնայած սերիալը հենց եթեր վատնելա  /


օրինակ եթե պոռնոգրաֆիա դնեն էլի լիքը նայողներ կլինեն բայց դա չի թույալտրվում, իսկ երբ ինչ որ ռաբիսներ մեր մշակույթնեն բռնաբարում կամ ապագա սերունդի ուղեղնեն լվանում տափակ ծրագրերով դա կարելի ա դա բարոյական ա

----------


## Cannibal

> Քո կարծիքով, եթե ինչ-որ ակցիա անենք վիճակը գիշերօթիկում կփոխվի? 
> Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս...


ինչ գիշերօթիկ՞
փորձը փորձանք չի.եթե շատ համախոհներ հավաքենք ուրեմն երևի հա

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> չանելուց հաստատ չի փոխվի ;-)


Իմաստուն խոսքեր են:  :Smile: 
նույն տարամաբանությամբ եկեք պայքարենք դեգրատացիայի դեմ  :LOL:  




> ինչ գիշերօթիկ՞
> *փորձը փորձանք չի*.եթե շատ համախոհներ հավաքենք ուրեմն երևի հա


Փոխարենը ժամանակ է կորուստ է, ու եթե փորձը անհաջող է անցնում, ապա` անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ է:  :Wink:

----------


## Cannibal

> Փոխարենը ժամանակ է կորուստ է, ու եթե փորձը անհաջող է անցնում, ապա` անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ է:


քանի րոպեյվա կորուստ ա՞ իմ ասածը հլը որ մենակ մի հատ մայլ ուղարկել ա ու ֆսյո,չնայած որ խորն եմ մտածում ետի բան չի փոխի  :Sad:

----------


## Հրատացի

Լավ եկեք ամեն հեռուստաալիքի մի սերիալը վորոշենք հետո մայլով դիեմեն ալիքին  
հ1  Ռուզանի սիրտը մեկե մի հատ ավելի տափակ բան կա հարևանների մասին
արմենիա     Հարևաններ,Երևան
հայկականներն եմ  գրել որովհետև շուտով ել արտասահմանյան սերիալ ցույց չեն տալու
ասեք ում նամակ գրենք? մեկել բեռնառդ շուի դեմ մի բան անենք ելի

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ եկեք ամեն հեռուստաալիքի մի սերիալը վորոշենք հետո մայլով դիեմեն ալիքին  
> հ1  Ռուզանի սիրտը մեկե մի հատ ավելի տափակ բան կա հարևանների մասին
> արմենիա     Հարևաններ,Երևան
> հայկականներն եմ  գրել որովհետև շուտով ել արտասահմանյան սերիալ ցույց չեն տալու
> ասեք ում նամակ գրենք? մեկել բեռնառդ շուի դեմ մի բան անենք ելի


Զարմանալիյա, բայց թվարկածներիդ մեջ վերվարածները չկան.

----------


## ministr

Կատեգորի ձևով չի կարելի ժխտել սերիալները: Չեմ կարծում թե բոլորին զոռով նստացնում են հեռուստացույցի դիմաց: Մարդիկ որ չեն աշխատում մեծ հաճույքով նայում են դրանք ու մեզ ով ա իրավունք տվել որ իրանց փոխարեն ինչ-որ բան որոշենք? Կարծում եմ ոչ-ոք: Եթե ինչ-որ բան արգելում են, պետք է փոխարինող բան առաջարկել: Հիմա շատ ավելի հաճելի է երեկոյան վերվարած ու որոգայթ նայել, քան թե մի երկու քառակուսի գլխով հոգնածների զրույցները: Ուրիշ բան, որ կարելի է ստեղծել գեղարվետական խորհուրդ, որը մի հատ կքննի ւ կհաստատի թե ինչ պետք է գնա եթեր: Ուզում եք գրաքննություն համարեք, ուզում եք խորհրդատվություն համարեք բայց նման մի բան անհրաժեշտ է:

----------


## Հրատացի

> Զարմանալիյա, բայց թվարկածներիդ մեջ վերվարածները չկան.


Շանթին մոռացել էի ել Վերվարածներ ել Որոգայթ 
ես եսքան սերիալի(նամանավանդ Հայկական սերիալի) իմաստը չեմ հասկացել 
ԹՎ5  11, Փախուստ
սրանցից մեկի հախից ել գանք  արդեն մեծ բան կլնի

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկականից, էտ հայկական ''Փախուստը'' տափակությունա. դրա համար չարժեր էլ փող ծախսել.

----------


## ministr

Ով չի ալարում դառել ա սցենարիստ, էլ Աննա Թերջանյան, էլ Դիանա Գրիգորյան... մի հատ էլ Ուզբեկը որ սցենար գրի կոմպլեկտը կլրանա:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ուզում եք  բնակչության 70%-ին ( թոշակառուներին ) ինֆարկտ խփի , չեք ուզում մի նայեք՝ իմ նման  :Blush:  ,  իյա՜ ... 
Համարյա բոլորդ  լավ տեղյակ եք սերիալների բովանդակություանը,  ուրեմն լավ էլ նայում եք ՝ մեկ-մեկ  :LOL: , ես նույնիսկ վերնագիրները չգիտեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## ministr

Հա ես խոստովանում եմ, որ Որոգայթը մեծ հաճույքով նայում եմ: Մեկ մեկ էլ Վերվարած, Հարևաններ ու Դժբախտ երջանկություն (ցերեկները պատահել ա):

----------


## Natali

Ես կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակն է Հայաստանւմ  ևս տարրանջատել  հաղորդումային   ուղղությունները: Հեռուստատեսությունը պետք ե ունենա իրեն բնորոշ դեմք, և բոլոր նրանց համար. որոնք չեն պատկերացնում իրենց կյանքն առանց  սերիալի , կարողանան մի ալիքով նայել: Իսկ օրինակ Հ1 ին վայել չէ ցուցադրել անճաշակ սերիալներ, ինչպես անում է հիմա: Ի դեպ երբեք  չեն նկատվել  գոնե <լավ> սերիալներ Հ1-ով, թեկուզ արտասահմանյան արտադրության: Իսկ արեվմուտքում , օրինակ տնային տնտեսուհիները կարող են նայել մի ալիք, և գտնել իրենց հետքրքրող բոլոր տեսակի սերիալները:   :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> օրինակ եթե պոռնոգրաֆիա դնեն էլի լիքը նայողներ կլինեն բայց դա չի թույալտրվում, իսկ երբ ինչ որ ռաբիսներ մեր մշակույթնեն բռնաբարում կամ ապագա սերունդի ուղեղնեն լվանում տափակ ծրագրերով դա կարելի ա դա բարոյական ա


Տխուրա, բայց Փաստա  :Sad: 




> քանի րոպեյվա կորուստ ա՞ իմ ասածը հլը որ մենակ մի հատ մայլ ուղարկել ա ու ֆսյո,չնայած որ խորն եմ մտածում ետի բան չի փոխի


Մեյլի հետ համաձայն եմ: Մարդա 10-15 տարբեր մեյլերից պետքա ուղարկենք, որ էֆֆեկտ ունենա:  :LOL: 




> Շանթին մոռացել էի ել Վերվարածներ ել Որոգայթ 
> ես եսքան սերիալի(նամանավանդ Հայկական սերիալի) իմաստը չեմ հասկացել 
> ԹՎ5  11, Փախուստ
> սրանցից մեկի հախից ել գանք  արդեն մեծ բան կլնի


Կար ջան Որոգայթի հետ գործ չունեք, մերոնք նայում են  :Wink:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ahik

Չե տղերք պոռնոգրաֆիան հոգնացնումա, մի օր կարողա զզվեն ու չնայեն, իսկ սերիալն անվերջ նայվումա :Sad:

----------


## Հրատացի

> Կար ջան Որոգայթի հետ գործ չունեք, մերոնք նայում են


պաշադի նե բուդետ  :Cool:

----------


## Marduk

Սերիալների համար պետք է հատուկ առանձին ալիք: 
Թող սաղ օրը ինչքան ուզում են ցույց տան:
Մյուս ալիքներով մենք պարտավոր չենք ամեն զապինգ անելու ժամանակ բախվել Խորխելուսիների ու մարիախուլիաների ապուշ ու կրկնվող խոսակցություններին

----------


## Adam

համբերեք, քիչա մնացել... հեսա մի տարուց կամ մի քիչ ավել, հովանավորները կհոգնեն ու էլ փող չեն տա... ու կվերանա ամբողջը: Հայաստանում տենցա... ոչ մի բան մնայուն չի: Հիշու՞մ եք 2000-2001 թվականները. կար մոտ 15 լոտո, բայց մի տարի հետո բոլորը մաղվեցին գնացին: Նույնն էլ էսա լինելու: Անճաշակ բանը միշտ վերջ ունի...

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Ով չի ալարում դառել ա սցենարիստ, էլ Աննա Թերջանյան, էլ Դիանա Գրիգորյան... մի հատ էլ Ուզբեկը որ սցենար գրի կոմպլեկտը կլրանա:


Հա', որ Սպիատակցի Հայկոն ու Փաշիկն էլ գրեն, ընդհանրապես լավ կլինի, չնայած կարծում եմ, որ նշված առաջին երկուսից լավ կգրեն:
Դիանա Գրիգորյանը արդեն ոչ միայն սցենարիստ ա , այլ նաև դերասանուհի: Ժողովուրդ դուք դրա դերասանական խաղը տեսել եք: Տրամադրությունդ լավ բարձրացնում ա, նայում ես ու չես կարողանում ծիծաղդ պահել: Վերջն ա: Ես սպասում եմ, որ էտի ինքը շուտով քաղաքականությամբ էլ սկսի զբաղվել, կարծում եմ մեծ հաջողություններ կունենա, էս երկրից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա:

----------

